# fluval spec lighting replacement



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

CL26BK: Finnex Aquarium Nano Refugium Cliplight including 3U Blue White Bulb & Moonlight LED - REAL BLACK
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003GVOF8I/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

or

Fluval Mini Power Compact Lamp - 13W
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QSV8XK/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

plants ihave are red ludwigia 6 stems
Java fern and Java moss

iwant to upgradey lighting so my plants grow more green especially my red ludwigia that grows in red leaves with proper lighting and have more leaves.

thanks


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

The Fluval lamp will be more than enough light for the spec. If you're running C02 then go for the Finnex, since it's even more powerful than the Fluval. If you aren't then go for the Fluval. I am using the Fluval fixture and I love it. Grows Needle Leaf Ludwigia, Dwarf Hair Grass, Anubias and Amazon Frog Bit with ease without C02.


----------

